# Food Hose



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi All

Anyone know the best place on the internet to buy the food grade hose to fill our motorhome ?

cheers

Dave & Jan


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Just google it. Here's one of many suppliers:

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/ca...oduct_32627/7.5m_Food_Grade_Hose.aspx?aff=122

Also read this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-58704-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

Personally, I have only ever used standard garden hose.

Hope this helps,

Jed


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We only ever use garden hose too.

Lesley


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we've got some, but are not exclusive in using it to fill up :roll: . Sometimes we use the one provided at sites (but not if it's near the drain or worse, by the toilet dump 8O ), sometimes we use our long garden hose when filling up at home. We got ours from a local caravan accessory shop - bought by the metre, but sods law invariably finds that I can't reach the filler from the tap :roll: . So whatever length you THINK you need, add an extra metre!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I have a 5 metre one which I got from Discover I think. About a fiver. Its fine if your close but when your not I use a roll out garden hose. The water does taste a bit different though.

I dont think they do really long food grade hoses but I stand to be corrected. I saw 15 metre coiled springy one once which looked quite good but not sure where I saw it. Dont know if it was food grade.


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

e bay sell it

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_...nkw=food+grade+hose&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Charlie


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I have one similar to this but not food grade which doesn't take up much room, partly cos its a smaller diameter than normal hosepipe.

http://www.outdoorbits.com/food-quality-spiral-hose-spiralux-p-814.html

You can't really use it at 15m unless you pull really tightly, which has snapped the plastic tap connecter when its really cold for instance. If someone can hold both ends in place then no problem.

I originally bought 30m of the same pipe/hose as a camper usually has connecting pump to taps to tank etc from a local caravan supplier, which normal hoselock fittings work fine with. I cut this into a 5m which is 98% of the time all I've ever used, and the whole lot only on a few occasions when I've been parked up close enough to a tap that it saved moving, which was really handy on those few occasions. It is bulky though.

Jason


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> I have one similar to this but not food grade which doesn't take up much room, partly cos its a smaller diameter than normal hosepipe.
> 
> http://www.outdoorbits.com/food-quality-spiral-hose-spiralux-p-814.html


Yes thats the one thanks. I cant quite figure out how the hose end works from the picture though. It looks like it has a trigger but the nozzle looks like something you would water the garden with. Or is it designed to fit in the filler hole so you can leave it?

I would love to get rid of the roll flat(ish) hose pipe as its rubbish and takes ages to roll back in again.


----------



## moby56 (Sep 16, 2010)

Just buy a normal hose and use it only for fill ups then make sure you empty it when rolling it up. also flush it through for a few seconds before you start to fill. 8)


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

As I said mine is similar not the same, so I may be wrong, but both ends of the hose are quick release fittings which anything like hoselock stuff and the sprayer shown will go into. They aren't exactly like hozelock since the spiral hose is smaller diameter and stiffer.

Jason


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice, I think with the cost of a sizeable roll we will stay with our green hose and flush out each time, and only use the tank water when it has been boiled !!!

Dave & Jan :lol: :lol:


----------

